# I gatti: mania e ossessione del web e dei social. Le foto più belle.



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

I gatti: ormai una vera e propria mania ed ossessione sul web ed in particolare sui social Network: Facebook ed Instagram in primis.

Gli italiani (ma non solo), ormai, sono innamorati pazzi dei piccoli felini. Che sono diventati gli animali domestici preferiti e più fotografati. Su Facebook, in particolare, esistono addirittura pagine dedicate ai fotografi "ufficiali" dei mici.

La Repubblica ha selezionato una carrellata di fotografie ( le più belle e strane) postate su internet, che ritraggono i gatti in atteggiamenti altrettanto strani e curiosi.


Eccole, di seguito. Dal secondo post in poi.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] i tuoi animali preferiti.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)




----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Milo (11 Maggio 2014)

sì vabbè, il 90% so fotomontaggi.

forza cani sempre e comunque


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] questo è davvero particolare


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2015)

Bello!


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Aprile 2015)

I miei miciotti


----------



## Renegade (22 Aprile 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> sì vabbè, il 90% so fotomontaggi.
> 
> forza cani sempre e comunque



Ovviamente i cani sono superiori in tutto e per tutto, però anche i Gatti hanno il loro grandiosissimo fascino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2015)

@Tifo"o <3 ... Guarda che belli ..
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Hahahaha...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

Ahahahhahhahaha ha vinto!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahhahaha ha vinto!



...questo è ancora meglio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Aprile 2015)

Vince lui senza discussioni


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

la mia bella obesina.


----------

